# Lallzyme EX vs EX-V



## cgallamo (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I've got 9 buckets arriving tomorrow from winegrapesdirect. Planning on doing a Zin blend and a Cab blend. I think I have everything ready and a strategy. I purchased both EX and EX-V with the intent of trying one on each to see if there is a difference. My last attempt with EX left me wanting more tannin. Anyone notice any difference between the two? Any other experiences? 

I searched the forum, but don't see anything specifically on this.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 22, 2017)

Unless I'm mistaken, Lallzyme has more to do with color extraction/stabilization and mouthfeel than tannin. Try using something like Opti-Red in addition to the Lallzyme. Make sure you pay attention to the timing though. Add your enzyme first, then, after 8-12 (or more) hours, add your Opti-Red.


----------



## cgallamo (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Jim - thanks so much for the reply. I agree Lallzyme is primarily for structure and color, but I thought the EX-V helped with anthocyanins and tannin integration as well. For wines you want to age.

Your comment on timing is interesting. I should post my entire plan for these grapes for suggestions. I learned somewhere along the way to add opti-red along with the Lallzyme first, then after 12 hours add FT Rouge... Not sure where I got that


----------



## Johnd (Mar 22, 2017)

cgallamo said:


> Hi Jim - thanks so much for the reply. I agree Lallzyme is primarily for structure and color, but I thought the EX-V helped with anthocyanins and tannin integration as well.
> 
> Your commend on timing is interesting. I should post my entire plan for these grapes for suggestions. I learned somewhere along the way to add opti-red along with the Lallzyme first, then after 12 hours add FT Rouge... Not sure where I got that



I used the EX-V on my last few batches, had used EX on the prior ones. The EX-V is intended for your bigger bodied reds, longer aging and maturing wines. I believe it is appropriate for the wines you are doing.

Never having done a side by side comparison of the two on the same grape batch, I can't tell you the difference between the two on any one given batch. What I do know, is that on frozen must (which already has broken cell walls as a result of the freezing process) the EX-V seems to produce a sloppier must than the EX. I'm not saying that is a bad thing, but during pressing, be prepared to handle the additional sludge that you may encounter.

FWIW, here's what I do, after already having removed the clear wine from the must. With my press set up, scoop the skins/sludge into the basket with the press tilted ever so slightly AWAY from the drain, this allows some of the sediment to settle out before even getting to the drain hole. Under the drain and on top of the vessel I am pressing juice into, I have two stainless bowl shaped screens. As one clogs with sediment, I remove it, clean it, and put it back in place under the remaining screen. This will allow you to catch a lot of that stuff before it gets into the receiving vessel, while still allowing the juice flow to continue uninterrupted.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 22, 2017)

cgallamo said:


> Hi Jim - thanks so much for the reply. I agree Lallzyme is primarily for structure and color, but I thought the EX-V helped with anthocyanins and tannin integration as well. For wines you want to age.
> 
> Your comment on timing is interesting. I should post my entire plan for these grapes for suggestions. I learned somewhere along the way to add opti-red along with the Lallzyme first, then after 12 hours add FT Rouge... Not sure where I got that



The timing detail I got from the MoreWine manual. And to be honest, I have to re-read it every time, as I forget which comes first.


----------



## cgallamo (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks again Jim. I missed that, but now it makes sense of course. Also anthocyanins are basically purple color components - so you are right again! So glad you are here!

@JohnD - thanks also. I saw your contraption when I read through your "Spanish" post. I think I'll try one of each and see if the slop is too much for me


----------



## hugo1236 (Aug 21, 2019)

May i ask how you apply the water it says 10x its weight in water but have no idea what that means


----------



## Johnd (Aug 21, 2019)

hugo1236 said:


> May i ask how you apply the water it says 10x its weight in water but have no idea what that means



I just sprinkle it onto the must and mix in.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 22, 2019)

hugo1236 said:


> May i ask how you apply the water it says 10x its weight in water but have no idea what that means



It seems 1 ml of water weighs 1 gram. Just did this as a result of another thread.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> It seems 1 ml of water weighs 1 gram. Just did this as a result of another thread.


 
One of the beautiful things about the metric system............


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 22, 2019)

I have to say I didn't realize Lallzyme had anything to do with color or tannin structure. The reason I use it is to break down the cell walls. Glad to see it has other benefits.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I have to say I didn't realize Lallzyme had anything to do with color or tannin structure. The reason I use it is to break down the cell walls. Glad to see it has other benefits.



The "other benefits" (color and tannin) are actually a result of the fact that it breaks down the cell walls and membranes, releasing all of the goodies, including tannins and color compounds. The color compounds, when in presence of the released tannins, are bound to the wine much more effectively. Win - Win!!!!!!!!


----------

